# Best flame moss growing methods



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

I recently bought some flame moss, but have not set it up in my tank as I can't decide on a growing method. I've been looking around for methods to use to grow it, but haven't seen anyone post progress threads of their moss growth. I've grown java moss since I started planted tanks ~3 years ago, but this is my first higher-tech moss.

Does anyone have recommendations on tying it to a rock or driftwood vs super gluing it to a rock or driftwood vs ss mesh squares? Are there other useful methods that I have missed? I was thinking small landscape type rocks to glue or tie it to, but wasn't sure how the moss would spread out from that and if ss mesh would make it easier for the moss to spread.

Do any of the methods promote faster growth than others? Any other specifics that help it to grow quickly?

Finally, do I need to plant it growing vertically like it was sent to me, or can I lay each piece of moss down horizontally for it to send out new growth ( "flames" ) vertically?

It's currently in a glass container by my window waiting for me to decide what to do with it, but is getting plenty of light and liquid fertilizers + Excel. I would like to propagate it quite a bit to serve as a ground cover in a 20 gallon tank I will be setting up and then also use some for sale in the future.

Thanks for reading and for any tips/tricks you may throw my way.


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone...... ?


----------



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 13, 2013)

With my other mosses they seemed to take off faster when I used mesh rather than tying them down to something, however I didn't use the traditional mesh, I used some cloth mesh that resembles fish net material. I have no experience with flame moss but I do want to get some in the future so I hope you get your answer. I think it depends more on the nutrients and lighting rather than how its attached but I am still fairly new to growing mosses.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Super glue gel works. I sort of suck at growing moss though. I've grown java and some fissidens and that's about it. 

Do have a little flame moss growing though...just as easy as java so far.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Use super glue gel to attach it to rocks or driftwood. You can also use stainless steel mesh to make a pseudo carpet. To propagate, just lay the fronds flat on whatever surface you choose. New fronds will eventually sprout upwards towards the light.


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Monster Fish said:


> Use super glue gel to attach it to rocks or driftwood. You can also use stainless steel mesh to make a pseudo carpet. To propagate, just lay the fronds flat on whatever surface you choose. New fronds will eventually sprout upwards towards the light.


Thanks Monster Fish-that's exactly what I was looking for. Guess I will have to post a growth thread to see how it goes-I was surprised nobody else has posted one as it seems to be a popular moss.

One question though-does the super glue kill the moss in that spot? So just use a miniscule amount to attach it?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Underwater said:


> Thanks Monster Fish-that's exactly what I was looking for. Guess I will have to post a growth thread to see how it goes-I was surprised nobody else has posted one as it seems to be a popular moss.
> 
> One question though-does the super glue kill the moss in that spot? So just use a miniscule amount to attach it?


The moss should be alright as long as you don't go overboard with the glue. So yeah, use only a little bit then use some water to solidify the glue. It might look a bit unsightly but the moss will eventually cover up the white spots where you glued it down.


----------



## Ras (Nov 7, 2013)

flame moss attaches extreemly easily, glue isnt necessary. i literally went through my tank stuffing flame moss in small openings in drift wood, some in the substrate threw sand ontop to hold it down
i even stuck a piece between two rocks and every piece attacked itself within a few weeks
like java moss flame moss will grows pretty much without any help 

for more delicate things like when i attached flame moss to a mansinita twig to make a mini bonzai type tree, i had to use thread
if you get white cotton thread you can be 99% sure it has nothing but cotton in it seeing as cotton is naturally white you can assume they didnt add any dye to it. cotton will also disintegrate after a while, by the time it does your moss should be attached on its own, mine always was. a small amount of cotton degrading isnt going to mess with the water chemesrty too much if at all, and if you are worried do what I do and just clip the thread early and add carbon to the filter for a day after you take the thread out, just to be safe . I m not 100% sure there is a need to do all that, but im not 100% sure there isnt! there is also fishing line which is less visible but you will have to go in and remove it once your moss is attached, no exceptions. there are horror stories about peoples fish getting tangled in this stuff and being left with deep gashes, the pictures alone would terrify stephen king...so use with caution and always remove it once its purpose is over


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Ras said:


> flame moss attaches extreemly easily, glue isnt necessary. i literally went through my tank stuffing flame moss in small openings in drift wood, some in the substrate threw sand ontop to hold it down
> i even stuck a piece between two rocks and every piece attacked itself within a few weeks
> like java moss flame moss will grows pretty much without any help
> 
> ...


Even better to hear Ras, I've turned it 90 degrees and there are already fronds (?) growing up out of them so it does seem to be easy to grow. I haven't had much luck with my java moss attaching to anything, hence all the questions about that.

I think I will just let it grow on some 1-2" landscape rocks for a few weeks to attach and then make a flame moss carpet with paths. I'll keep the thread idea in mind if I want to attach it, I can't tie knots very well in fishing line so I'll leave that one to the more talented.


----------



## Ras (Nov 7, 2013)

just be sure that its in place tightly if you have a fish large enough to pull it loose


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Ras said:


> just be sure that its in place tightly if you have a fish large enough to pull it loose


Will do Ras, this is destined for my 20 gallon so the worst fish I'm considering would be corydoras, but if I'm liking the flame moss carpet I may just throw some otto's in instead. There are no inhabitants yet for the tank so I'm just taking it one decision at a time. Was considering celestial pearl danios and one of the smaller threadfin rainbowfish.


----------

